# My biggest trout...and it was on the Fly!



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I launched my kayak Sunday morning in the south side of the sound and caught this beauty in a sand spot hanging near a school of mullet. She was 24" and weighed 3 lbs 11 oz. Unfortunately she took the fly deep and wouldn't swim off when I tried to release her so she was honored last night at supper, baked in a creamy dill sauce. I thought it was a redfish when I hooked her because of how hard she pulled, but then she leaped out of the water and I knew I had a whopper trout. It's time to get out there if you are after a Gator. I caught another one an hour later that measured right at 20".


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats and nice trout.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

congrats bro. nice trout and even better on the fly!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good trout congrats


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice fish!
glad you at least tried to revive her.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice catch!!! I think that I recognize you behind those Foster Grants you fly tying fool!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a nice catch! Glad to see the big ones have moved to the flats. How do you like the Freedom Hawk? 12 or 14? I have the 14 and love mine. We should get together and throw some flies sometime. Again nice catch.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice fish man and on a fly!!! Congrats!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Feesh! Fly casting sitting down is tuff, do you have a favorite pattern for those Specks? They do tend to swallow stuff deep ha! I need to catch a good one bad. :thumbup:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice fish


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Flyfishing sitting down is tough, that's why I like my freedomhawk 12. I can stand up and pole the flats if the water is not too rough. She ate an unweighted seaducer.


----------

